
Show HN: Orchestra – A simple, flexible CRM to suit your business - tixocloud
https://orchestrahq.com
======
tixocloud
Hi HN-ers!

We're building a simple customer relationship tool that helps you keep track
of all the details of your client interactions. It's flexible to be adaptable
to your startup's needs.

There's plenty more features coming up ahead including automation workflows, a
plugin system to automatically pull in any kind of information and customer
analytics. We plan on integrating with Gmail, Drive and Calendar.

Here's the direct link to the app:
[https://app.orchestrahq.com](https://app.orchestrahq.com)

Sorry, we haven't set up any demo accounts yet so you'll have to register to
test it out.

Looking forward to your comments and critiques.

Cheers and thanks!

------
venkasub
I did not get a chance to login and play around; but something along the lines
of 'automatic' clustering(tip:ML) will be a definite value add.

Alos, do include some Features, Solution etc sections to the website...helps
in SEO and also your prospective customer ;)

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks for the website tip!

Yes, we're definitely going after the automatic clustering once we get the
main features in place.

